# Radius or Trucks



## Hoot24 (Sep 5, 2012)

Does anybody else have an issue with longer rolling stock binding up on Kato Unitrack 12 3/8" radius curves? I seem to be having an issue with several pieces of my rolling stock that I can't figure out. A 50' Athern box car rolls fine, however a 50' Atlas box car and a 60' MicroTrains centerbeam flat car seem to be "sticking" and causing a lot of drag once they hit a 12 3/8" radius. As I am just starting into N Scale, I am not familiar with any of the ins and outs of how things work. I would think that a 12 3/8" radius would be plenty big for this size rolling stock. Would a truck replacement work? Or maybe go to metal wheel sets? Which leads me into another question with passenger cars..... Am I going to have the same binding issues with the modern passenger cars? Thanks for any help.


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

This radius (12 3/8") should be fine for anything but may be some of the bigger steamers.Even long passenger cars should roll fine on this.However,you may have wheelsets that are out of gauge and/or trucks that have limited movement for some reason.

I suggest you get yourself an NMRA gauge...an almost necessary tool...that your LHS probably has in stock.Inexpensive and vey handy.It will tell you what is right or wrong.

But having issues with multiple cars has me wondering...may be your track.Check for any defect like excessive plastic,etc.Though not likely,may be track gauge is a little tight with Kato's.Do you have another track brand you can try your cars on?Again,a job for the gauge....


----------



## Hoot24 (Sep 5, 2012)

Brakeman Jake said:


> This radius (12 3/8") should be fine for anything but may be some of the bigger steamers.Even long passenger cars should roll fine on this.However,you may have wheelsets that are out of gauge and/or trucks that have limited movement for some reason.
> 
> I suggest you get yourself an NMRA gauge...an almost necessary tool...that your LHS probably has in stock.Inexpensive and vey handy.It will tell you what is right or wrong.
> 
> But having issues with multiple cars has me wondering...may be your track.Check for any defect like excessive plastic,etc.Though not likely,may be track gauge is a little tight with Kato's.Do you have another track brand you can try your cars on?Again,a job for the gauge....


I am going to take you up on your track gauge idea. Sounds like a must have. It must be the wheel sets. The cars are brand new... picked them up at a train show this past weekend. Possibly the original wheels were removed (?). The track is new Kato track and it seems to be very well made (and no....no other track). And it's not just one location on my layout. I tried the cars at several different locations. Whether viaduct curves or normal curves, the cars roll fine down a straight-a-way, and come to a rather quick stop once they hit a radius section. 

Any recommended metal wheel manufacturers???


----------



## Hoot24 (Sep 5, 2012)

Problem solved. I raised thecar bodies about .020" and this took care of my problem right away. One thing I did note about doing this is that I have truck mounted couplers on these cars. If your couplers are mounted on the frame, I would think you have to watch your coupler height.


----------



## claybutler (Feb 22, 2013)

*Trucks or Track*

I have the same problem on my Kato "Amherst" layout my SD40T-2nhas a problem on a 12 3/8"R but only in one direction the end opposite the cab!!!!::


----------

